# The oldest kit in my stash now FINISHED!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here it is, the old Monogram Zero I recently finished. No changes were made to the kit except for the decals which were far too old to even think about using. I raided my spares box to come up with the markings for one of the Zeros captured at the end of the war at Atsugi airfield.


























































Agentsmith


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

*Aaa+*

Wonderful build. I love to look at the tiny details of the build.

650bill


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Monogram's old Zero still looks pretty good! Its a bit pudgy in the middle, but for its vintage its not bad. Your version came out great.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nicely done. Old Monogram Kits have a certain charm about them and you have done it justice.....Cheers Mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you 650bill and djnick66!

This model looks okay by itself but as soon as you compare it to photographs or drawings of a real Zero its easy to see just how far off this kit is. Still when you consider how old this kit is there was not a huge amount of reference material available at that time for the people who designed the kit to work with and I think they did a great job.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Mark, thanks for the comment! Yes these Monogram kits are special even if they are far from being accurate anymore.

Agentsmith


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

agentsmith....s.moe,here....As I thought it would, you turned out another great aircraft and pic's to go with it.....All I can do is shake my head, Where do you guys find the time to get'em done so fast?????.Can't wait to see what's next........s.moe......out.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks s.moe and John!

My next kit will not be an airplane and will be something that will take me a little longer to finish than most planes I build.

Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The thing with the Monogram kits is they at least look like the plane they are supposed to represent. And, to be fair, this thing is 50 years old and a lot of info has come to light since then about Japanese planes. Ive seen worse... Even some new kits that just look "off". Monogram's old P-40B is still better than the Hobbycraft and Trumpeter kit, although it has some serious issues. Issues and all it still looks better.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice photos are good use of forced perspecitive!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Really well done, you did that kit justice.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Picture 2 is scary real !


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Indy RC_Racer, iamweasel, and Mike!

Mike,
I always like the B/W pics of my models the best, I think its because most of the photographs of aircraft in my reference books are also in B/W and my B/W model pics look more natural to me.


Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Jafo!


Agentsmith


----------

